# Submitting Visa App While Wife is Pregnant



## Rooies (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi All,

Your thoughts will be much appreciated:

We would like to start the PR application process. However, my wife is pregnant. How does this affect our application? Would we have to apply for an additional visa once our baby is born? Does baby travel on our passports? 

Help please!

Thanks,
Rooies


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Rooies said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Your thoughts will be much appreciated:
> 
> ...


It doesn't affect your application. Yes, you will need to add your child to your application, once born. Your child will need its own passport, AFAIK. If Im wrong someone will be along to correct me I'm sure.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

On of the tests they do as part of the medical workup you have to have done for a PR application is to test for pregnancy. If pregnant they cannot perform one of the required medical X-rays. I'm not sure how that would impact your application process.


----------



## Rooies (Nov 1, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> On of the tests they do as part of the medical workup you have to have done for a PR application is to test for pregnancy. If pregnant they cannot perform one of the required medical X-rays. I'm not sure how that would impact your application process.


Thanks G-Mo. It is 2 months until the due date, might be easier just to wait it out?


----------

